# Der große Bilderthread



## razielsun (20. September 2008)

grüße!

mich interessiert höllisch wie sich die figuren optisch entwickeln!

darum bitte ich euch: postet bilder von den verschiedenen tierklamotten, den verschiedenen völkern und klassen... oder schafft ruhig was kreatives :-P

ich würde mich über resonanz freuen


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2008)

Momentan mache ich bei jedem Levelup nen Screenie von meinem Char. Wenn ich 40 bin stell ich die mal zusammen.


----------



## Yldrasson (20. September 2008)

Das ist eine echt gute Idee, hätte ich doch auch mal damit angefangen, jetzt bin ich schon Level 14... Naja, fang' ich eben ab Level 15 damit an.^^


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2008)

Mir ist das auch erst bei Level 12 eingefallen sowas zu machen. Aber von 1-12 verändert man sich eh kaum


----------



## rEdiC (20. September 2008)

Hier mein kleiner Schamane auf Level 9. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (20. September 2008)

schöner umhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so was fehlt mir noch


----------



## Smithérs (20. September 2008)

Sobald ich das spiel habe werde ich von lvl 1-40 immer ein screenshot amchen und diese bilder zum video zusammen packen. dann kann man die veränderung gut sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (20. September 2008)

hmm muss mal später nen shot von meiner Zauberin machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (20. September 2008)

Ui da mach ich doch gerne mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings bin ich leider immer noch nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man das Interface ausblendet. Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand n Tipp geben könnte.

Abgesehen davon, bevor ich jetzt n neuen Thread aufmache: Postet doch mal n Screenshot auf dem man euer Interface sehen kann. Vor allem die Anordnung der Leisten würde mich mal sehr interessieren.


----------



## S.E.Lain (20. September 2008)

hmm ja geht grad nich stecke in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber einfach so 2 leisten übereinander mehr is momentan nicht nötig


----------



## Fatsch (20. September 2008)

Mein kleiner Goblin Schamane lvl 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von meinem Lieblings-Hexenjäger hab ich noch nicht mal ein Bild gemacht...aber dafür von meiner dunklen Hälfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal einen lesenden Ork gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (20. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Ui da mach ich doch gerne mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shift plus Y 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biddeschön.


----------



## Alasken (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## razielsun (20. September 2008)

erstmal danke für die ersten bilder!

find ich ja toll schonmal den unterschied zwischen goblin schamane level 10 - 20 zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder der magier level 20 hat schon viel mehr style!
nur zerstörung hier? was mal mit nen aar zwergen oder besonders der hexenjäger interessiert^^

ich stell morgen auch mal nen paar chars rein, hab auch fremde gescreent :-P


----------



## zixxel (20. September 2008)

hhier mein rang 13 erzmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (20. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Momentan mache ich bei jedem Levelup nen Screenie von meinem Char. Wenn ich 40 bin stell ich die mal zusammen.


Da verändert sich nichts. Jacobs sagte, dass dieses Feature es nicht ins finale Produkt geschafft hat, und mit spätern Patches nachgereicht wird.


----------



## Deregond (20. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Da verändert sich nichts. Jacobs sagte, dass dieses Feature es nicht ins finale Produkt geschafft hat, und mit spätern Patches nachgereicht wird.


vllt wechselt er die Ausrüstung von 1 bis 40 mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 46and2 (21. September 2008)

meine Hexenkriegerin, Level 10.
Hoffe sie läuft nichtmehr lange so halbnackt durch die Gegend, dad nervt mich etwas (abgesehen vom schrecklichen Rumgestöhne im Kampf, naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)[attachment=4951:cor.JPG]


----------



## Tankrusher (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle Hexenkriegerin mit Level 18!(is jetzt 19)


----------



## razielsun (21. September 2008)

hmm... mal nen paar cchars die ich so gesehen hab... alle so um die level 10:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(die letzten beiden sind meine^^)


----------



## yorki88 (2. Oktober 2008)

So schaut mein Hexenjäger aus, momentan bin ich level 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Zelotin Dalia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine weiße löwin Rhania


----------



## Vakeros (2. Oktober 2008)

hey Kamui deine Elfe is ja schön groß geworden xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Oktober 2008)

ja ist sie komm doch mal immer icq on... und stell mal  ein pic von deinen rein^^
na auch auf Huss gottseidank bin ich dein feind und kann dich hauen@lBlah
nein scherz beiseite^^


----------



## Blah (2. Oktober 2008)

*weisst auf seine Signatur*


----------



## Riku182 (2. Oktober 2008)

Mal so eine Frage wie kann man das Interface ausschalten?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Oktober 2008)

shift+y


----------



## Aixem (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meiner vor ein paar Leveln ....


----------



## Lyxarion (2. Oktober 2008)

LvL 14 Runenpriester


----------



## Raqill (2. Oktober 2008)

Stufe 17 Schattenkriegerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (2. Oktober 2008)

mal meine kleine lvl 16 eisenbrecherin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DivaDomina (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stufe 20 Hexenkriegerin, bald 21 ^^


----------



## Cavalon (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein Hexenjäger auf Stufe 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem schicken Hut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Auserkorener:

[attachment=5123:kranak_screen.jpg]

Musste di Quali vom Bild ein bisschen runterstellen, weil es sonst zu groß für die Anhänge geworden wäre!


----------



## Rickrolled (2. Oktober 2008)

Mitte 20er WL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Level 4 Maga <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deradon (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja dann will ich auch mal:

Erstmal mein Kleiner Squigtreiba momentan  Lvl 23

[attachment=5124:Gordokk_23.JPG]

Und mein Zelot den ich nebenbei spiele Lvl 10

[attachment=5125:Crusik_10.jpg]


----------



## RegokGer (2. Oktober 2008)

einmal mit helm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ohne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die neuen schultern lassen sich leider nicht färben-.-


----------



## Chillmon (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine Lhea, Level 13 ....



[attachment=5127:lhea.jpg]


----------



## Rickrolled (3. Oktober 2008)

Maga lvl 12 <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine LVL 30er Hexenkriegerin!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mit meinem süßen Rappi!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal kurz vor einem Kampf!


----------



## Pyrobs (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist mein Pyromane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

derwaynezz schrieb:


> unnötig?



Unnötiger Kommentar?
Flamen kannst du woanders, gibt genug andere Forenteile hier bei buffed...


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine kleine Heilelfe   ( lvl 16 inzwischen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymeuse (3. Oktober 2008)

Mein noch ganz neuer Magus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelentot (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein kleiner Zelot fast lvl 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sobald GOA mich wieder reinlässt folgen neue ^^


----------



## Lurgg (3. Oktober 2008)

Mein Squig-Treiba

noch aus OB zeit und ziemlich low^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2008)

derwaynezz schrieb:


> unnötig?



Weniger unnötig als deine peinliche Signatur.


----------



## Yldrasson (3. Oktober 2008)

Mein kleiner Kostja auf Level 21 =)


----------



## makkaal (6. Oktober 2008)

Da ich den Thread eigentlich schick fand, grabe ich ihn hiermit noch einmal aus. Denn: ich habe auch endlich ein paar nette Screens von meinem Char!

[attachment=5199:Ioi_20.jpg]
Mit Erreichen der glorreichen 20 entschied sich Ioi zu einem neuen Schritt in seinem Leben - er hörte auf zu Rauchen und kaufte sich ein Buch über Akrobatik für Anfänger.

[attachment=5200:Ioi_sturm.jpg]
Die Speerspitze des Angriffsverbandes auf die Kaskaden des Donners.
_"Das Heer, es singt! Der Kampf beginnt! Der Sieg wird unser sein!"_ (Equilibrium - der Sturm)

Ach ja - da waren sämtliche Details abgeschaltet. Schande über mich!


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich musste ihn auf Seite 9 ausgraben, bekommen wir dafür ein Sticky?, ich hab nämlich vor hier noch weitere Bilder reinzustellen, und hab keine große Lust wieder eweig zu suchen.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch lvl 27!


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem Ioi feststellen musste, dass Tierakrobatik in der von Krieg zerfurchten Welt offenbar als lächerlich angesehen wird, besann er sich auf andere Sportarten.
Hier das Bild, was vom lokalen Bumerangverein in Avelorn als Werbefoto für die Bumerangweitwurfmeisterschaft genutzt wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Blamage der Disqualifizierung blieb ihm nicht erspart. Der Moment der Erkenntnis, dass er einen Schiedsrichter unglücklicherweise mit dem Wurfobjekt enthauptet hatte, ging durch die Weltpresse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buhde_Sports (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Schwarzork Treno,
leider spiele ich WAR auf lowgrafik naja nimmer lang new pc inc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=5274:Treno_M_103.jpg]


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meinem Disciple mal neue Ausrüstung besorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (13. Oktober 2008)

Mein Hexenjäger Stufe 29 RR20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naridian (13. Oktober 2008)

meine 25er zauberin und meine 21er zelotin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluppor (13. Oktober 2008)

huhu ^^ und hir mal mein Maschinist
[attachment=5359:Nogaz.jpg]


----------



## Haxxler (13. Oktober 2008)

Joa, das is dann wohl meiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich poste hier ma meinen Choosen (ist schon n paar Lvl her). Aber frage euch gleich auch was!!

Warum ist der andere Choosen soviel größer als ich, wenn das wachsen laut Entwicklern rausgelassen worden ist? Das ist mir schonmal aufgefallen mit meinem kleinen lvl 6 Chaosbarbar als ich neben einem lvl 20 war...

Von der Ausrüstung glaub ich kann das nicht sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Und als Nachtrag meinen Zeloten (lvl 21) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine kleine Zauberin (lvl 25):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. Oktober 2008)

Nicht ein einziger Sigmarpriester? Oo Ach du Scheiße XD Ich muss die Seiten der Ordnung mal vertreten hier.

Also hier ein Bild von meinem lvl 28er Sigmarpriester.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (16. Oktober 2008)

mein eisenbrecher atm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (16. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5409:Siggi.jpg]


----------



## Reiji_77 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wirklich toll zu sehen, dass es entgegen den anfänglichen Bemerkungen ja doch sehr unterschiedlich aussehende Charakter gibt. Echt toll. Der Sigmarpriester macht schon was her. Da sind gewisse Paladine ja direkt lächerlich.


----------



## Weyalin (29. Oktober 2008)

Also so schaut mein Runenpriester aus...(Vor ca. 2 Wochen, habe leider keinen Aktuelleren Screen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (29. Oktober 2008)

Schon bischen älter, aber immer noch 2 meiner lieblingsbilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarios (3. November 2008)

Meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (3. November 2008)

Hier mein aktueller Witch Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine kleene...lvl39.


----------



## New-Member (4. November 2008)

Mein Auserkorener:
http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chosen2ke6.jpg
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=XSJ2mMMV.jpg
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=ua1Fcubt.jpg
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=i0o5M4WF.jpg


Und mein Squiq Treiba:
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=J10MGMc.jpg
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=rdEMu8G.jpg
http://www.lupiupload.de/file.php?dat=19qcyX3H.jpg


----------

